# Pronombres demostrativos



## stg

¿Seguís tildándolos si no hay riesgo de anfibología? Lo digo porque yo sigo como siempre, a pesar de la recomendación de la RAE. ¿Acabará considerándose una falta si se tildan si no hay ambigüedad? ¿Actualmente lo consideráis así?

¿Qué pensáis?


----------



## Pinairun

1. Yo ya no los tildo.
2. No sé si es una falta ya. Me gustaría saber cómo se considera en los exámenes.
3. Como sigo la norma,  sí me parece una falta.
4. Que han transcurrido diez años ya desde que salió la nueva Ortografía y que ha habido tiempo suficiente para adaptarse.

Los niños a los que se les ha enseñado  la norma de 1999 serán los que verán "nuestros fallos".

Un saludo


----------



## Calambur

> ¿Seguís tildándolos si no hay riesgo de anfibología?


Yo no lo hago, pero no me parece que sea una falta de ortografía ponerles la tilde, porque el uso -en esos casos- era potestativo. Digo "era" porque con la Irreal academia uno nunca sabe. Tal vez si mirás el DPD ya nos cambiaron el libreto y ahora está mal.
En cuanto a esto:


> ¿Acabará considerándose una falta si se tildan si no hay ambigüedad?


vale lo dicho arriba: las reglas pueden cambiar en cualquier momento... por eso no les llevo demasiado el apunte.


----------



## stg

Diez años, sí, pero... ¿cuántos años hace que las imprentas no omiten la tilde de las mayúsculas? y aún te encuentras con un montón de gente que cree que no se acentúan. Por increíble que parezca. Y aquí viene lo que me molesta: que con el cuidado que uno le pone a la ortografía de sus textos, pueda parecer, a ojos de los que no están "a la última" -el 99% de los mortales- que faltan tildes. Y a la última están los filólogos y, si me apuras, periodistas. Pero toda la gente de cierta cultura -no especializada en letras-, considerarán esa omisión como una falta. Y me jode.

Qué duro es esto de querer escribir correctamente. A veces me doy un paseo por el Facebook y los veo a todos tan felices diciéndome: " omvre sergio kuanto tiempo haver s nos bmos x hay".

En fin. Habrá que adaptarse y sufrir.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

stg said:


> Diez años, sí, pero... ¿cuántos años hace que las imprentas no omiten la tilde de las mayúsculas? y aún te encuentras con un montón de gente que cree que no se acentúan. Por increíble que parezca. Y aquí viene lo que me molesta: que con el cuidado que uno le pone a la ortografía de sus textos, pueda parecer, a ojos de los que no están "a la última" -el 99% de los mortales- que faltan tildes. Y a la última están los filólogos y, si me apuras, periodistas. Pero toda la gente de cierta cultura -no especializada en letras-, considerarán esa omisión como una falta. Y me jode.
> 
> Qué duro es esto de querer escribir correctamente. A veces me doy un paseo por el Facebook y los veo a todos tan felices diciéndome: " omvre sergio kuanto tiempo haver s nos bmos x hay".
> 
> En fin. Habrá que adaptarse y sufrir.
> 
> Saludos.


 
Sí, comparto tu inquietud.
Saludos


----------



## Jellby

Yo sigo poniendo la tilde en los pronombres. Aunque no haya riesgo de anfibología, siempre está la pérdida de tiempo que supone leer una frase con un demostrativo sin acento y luego pararse a pensar si ese demostrativo podría interpretarse de alguna otra forma.

¡Por los bigotes de Pleksy Glatz! Si la simple existencia de la "nueva norma" ya me hace dudar. Ayer mismo leí esta frase: "le daría por su rescate solo diez mil escudos de oro" y me tuve que parar un rato a pensar cómo debía interpretar ese "solo", dado que dependerería de si cabían varias interpretaciones o no, y de si su autor (y el editor) era consciente de las posibles varias interpretaciones, y de cuándo se escribió el texto.

Me niego a poner o quitar acentos de manera tan arbitraria como la que nos proponen.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Jellby said:


> Yo sigo poniendo la tilde en los pronombres. Aunque no haya riesgo de anfibología, siempre está la pérdida de tiempo que supone leer una frase con un demostrativo sin acento y luego pararse a pensar si ese demostrativo podría interpretarse de alguna otra forma.
> 
> ¡Por los bigotes de Pleksy Glatz! Si la simple existencia de la "nueva norma" ya me hace dudar. Ayer mismo leí esta frase: "le daría por su rescate solo diez mil escudos de oro" y me tuve que parar un rato a pensar cómo debía interpretar ese "solo", dado que dependerería de si cabían varias interpretaciones o no, y de si su autor (y el editor) era consciente de las posibles varias interpretaciones, y de cuándo se escribió el texto.
> 
> Me niego a poner o quitar acentos de manera tan arbitraria como la que nos proponen.



Coincido plenamente contigo. La nueva norma es ridícula, porque se pierde el doble de tiempo releyendo para buscar posibles anfibologías. Yo también me niego a obedecerla, y la mayoría de las editoriales también han hecho caso omiso.


----------



## Lexinauta

Trabajo como corrector de textos , y pienso exactamente igual que MarieSuzanne.


----------



## ManPaisa

Jellby said:


> Yo sigo poniendo la tilde en los pronombres. Aunque no haya riesgo de anfibología, siempre está la pérdida de tiempo que supone leer una frase con un demostrativo sin acento y luego pararse a pensar si ese demostrativo podría interpretarse de alguna otra forma.
> 
> ¡Por los bigotes de Pleksy Glatz! Si la simple existencia de la "nueva norma" ya me hace dudar. Ayer mismo leí esta frase: "le daría por su rescate solo diez mil escudos de oro" y me tuve que parar un rato a pensar cómo debía interpretar ese "solo", dado que dependerería de si cabían varias interpretaciones o no, y de si su autor (y el editor) era consciente de las posibles varias interpretaciones, y de cuándo se escribió el texto.
> 
> Me niego a poner o quitar acentos de manera tan arbitraria como la que nos proponen.


 
Totalmente de acuerdo. Uno puede seguir las nuevas reglas pero, ¿y los demás?.  Ese uso potestativo no es nada práctico. 

Solo (¿sólo?) espero que la RAE se ubique.


----------



## stg

Yo creo que con estos cambios acabarán convirtiendo la ortografía en una exquisitez, de forma que el que escriba perfectamente y "a la última" sólo será valorado por una escasa minoría. En una sociedad en la que el 50% escribe en estilo sms, un 30% sin tilde alguna, un 10% medio decente pero sin entrar en sutilezas, y donde sólo nueve de cada cien -siendo generoso- escriben con corrección recordando lo que aprendieron en primaria, pero sin estar todo el día pendientes de las revisiones y cambios con los que nos obsequian desde la RAE. El 1% -siendo generoso de nuevo- restante se compone de todos los que estamos atentos y aplicamos la norma vigente; pero no nos comprenden el 99% de los mortales. Qué gusto da hacer las cosas bien y que nadie lo valore...

Hay que joderse.


----------



## Aviador

Jellby said:


> [...] Ayer mismo leí esta frase: "le daría por su rescate solo diez mil escudos de oro" y me tuve que parar un rato a pensar cómo debía interpretar ese "solo", dado que dependerería de si cabían varias interpretaciones o no, y de si su autor (y el editor) era consciente de las posibles varias interpretaciones, y de cuándo se escribió el texto.
> 
> Me niego a poner o quitar acentos de manera tan arbitraria como la que nos proponen.



Concuerdo totalmente contigo, Jellby.
Quienes han puesto atención a mi ortografía habrán visto que invariablemente acentúo _sólo_ (adverbio) y _sólamente_. Hago esto no sólo porque me resulta difícil "desacostumbrarme" a un hábito de toda la vida, sino porque creo que _sólo_ (adverbio) y _solo_ (adjetivo) son dos palabras diferentes que comparten la misma grafía, excepto la tilde (para mí). Además, la RAE también mantiene la tilde diacrítica en muchos otros casos y creo que claramente este es el caso de dos palabras que pertenecen a categorías gramaticales diferentes. Para esto, justamente, existe la tilde diacrítica en nuestra gramática.

Saludos.


----------



## Calambur

Aviador said:


> la RAE también mantiene la tilde diacrítica en muchos otros casos y creo que claramente este es el caso de dos palabras que pertenecen a categorías gramaticales diferentes. Para esto, justamente, existe la tilde diacrítica en nuestra gramática.


¡Que me has convencido, vamos! Es un excelente argumento. 
De verdad que es molesto andar buscando si hay o no hay anfibología... Creo que voy a adoptar tu posición y la de *Jellby*... (pero denme tiempo, porque, aunque siempre me he llevado mal con la RAE, ya me había acostumbrado a no tildar en los casos aquí tratados).


----------



## chamyto

Pues yo sí que los tildo para diferenciar. Claro, recuerdo cuando fue el último curso en el bachillerato en Lengua Española y nuestro profesor nos decía que para diferenciar entre pronombre o adjetivo demostrativo (espero recordar bien) había que poner la tilde.

Este niño come bien, aquél (al omitir "niño" )come mal.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

¡Qué bueno! Veo que somos muchos los que concordamos. Lo más irónico es que se supone que estas dichosas reformas pretendían "facilitar" la ortografía. Parece que ninguno se ha parado a pensar en el trastorno que nos ocasionan a los correctores.


----------



## stg

Lo que pretendía la reforma era cargarse de un plumazo todas las faltas que se cometían por un mal dominio de la acentuación en demostrativos. Y así tener la sensación de que en la España (e hispanoamérica) del segundo milenio se escribe mejor. Digo yo.


----------



## Calambur

MarieSuzanne said:


> ¡Qué bueno! Veo que somos muchos los que concordamos.


Deberíamos fundar una Academia de la Lengua, Paralela. Que fuera Real o no, poco importaría...


----------



## stg

Calambur said:


> Deberíamos fundar una Academia de la Lengua, Paralela. Que fuera Real o no, poco importaría...



Y, ya puestos, otra "para lelos" donde se recogieran todas las dudas del lenguaje sms.


----------



## Calambur

stg said:


> Y, ya puestos, otra "*para lelos*" donde se recogieran todas las dudas del lenguaje sms.


Eso se parece mucho a un calambur.


----------



## stg

Calambur said:


> Eso se parece mucho a un calambur.



Ah, pues lo bautizamos como una "calamburada" -con doble r opcional- y en unos añitos tal vez lo incluye el DRAE.


----------



## Lexinauta

stg said:


> Lo que pretendía la reforma era cargarse de un plumazo todas las faltas que se cometían por un mal dominio de la acentuación en demostrativos. Y así tener la sensación de que en la España (e hispanoamérica) del *tercer* milenio se escribe mejor. Digo yo.


Eso, eso... Yo también digo lo mismo: una forma de _blanquear _todas las faltas de ortografía cometidas por ignorancia.


----------



## stg

Gracias por la corrección, Lexinauta, domino más los demostrativos que los milenios.


----------



## Jellby

Aviador said:


> Quienes han puesto atención a mi ortografía habrán visto que invariablemente acentúo _sólo_ (adverbio) y _sólamente_.



"Solamente" nunca ha llevado acento. Es un adverbio construido según la norma general: adjetivo femenino + mente, y *éstos* *sólo* llevan acento cuando el adjetivo lo lleva ("sola" nunca lleva acento).


----------



## Calambur

A menos de un día de mi #12, tengo dudas con respecto a la acentuación de los demostrativos, así que pregunto y les ruego me corrijan (según el criterio de no buscar si hay o no hay anfibología) los ejemplos que pongo.

Supongamos que estoy refiriéndome a palabras de *esas* *que* a veces se escriben con mayúscula y a veces no (p. ej. estado/Estado, gobierno/Gobierno, etc.), y digo/escribo:

-*Esta* palabra va con mayúscula en *ese* caso pero no en *aquél*.
-*Esta* palabra va con mayúscula en *ese* caso pero no en *aquél* otro. *
*-*Esta* palabra va con mayúscula en *ese* caso pero no en *aquel* otro caso. 

Y de paso:
…palabras de *esas* *que* a veces se escriben con mayúscula…

Muchas gracias. Y si me escriben algún otro ejemplo, más que agradecida.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

_Esas que.... _no lleva tilde porque "esas" hace de adjetivo de la subordinada sustantiva.
_Aquel otro _no lleva tilde porque "aquel" es adjetivo del adjetivo sustantivado "otro".


----------



## ManPaisa

-*Esta* palabra va con mayúscula en *ese* caso pero no en *aquél*.  (pronombre)
-*Esta* palabra va con mayúscula en *ese* caso pero no en *aquél* otro.  (pronombre)
-*Esta* palabra va con mayúscula en *ese* caso pero no en *aquel* otro caso.  (adjetivo)
…palabras de *esas* *que* a veces se escriben con mayúscula… (adjetivo)

Y, de paso, ¿qué quiere decir _¿A menos de un día de mi #12_'?


----------



## Calambur

Gracias, *MarieSuzanne* y *ManPaisa*:
Vuestros señalamientos difieren aquí: 
-*Esta* palabra va con mayúscula en *ese* caso pero no en *aquél* otro. 
Precisamente, es el ejemplo que más me hace dudar...

*ManPaisa*: _A menos de un día de mi #12_' quiere decir que aún no han pasado 24 horas desde que escribí el post 12 (en este mismo hilo) y ya me aparecen dudas...


----------



## ManPaisa

Calambur said:


> Gracias, *MarieSuzanne* y *ManPaisa*:
> Vuestros señalamientos difieren aquí:
> -*Esta* palabra va con mayúscula en *ese* caso pero no en *aquél* otro.
> Precisamente, es el ejemplo que más me hace dudar...
> 
> *ManPaisa*: _A menos de un día de mi #12_' quiere decir que aún no han pasado 24 horas desde que escribí el post 12 (en este mismo hilo) y ya me aparecen dudas...



Gracias, Calambur.

En _*aquél otro*_, _*aquél*_ es un pronombre demostrativo, y _*otro*_ el adjetivo que lo modifica.  O por lo menos eso creo yo.


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Yo creo que es al revés. Como dice Gili Gaya, "Con el artículo o con demostrativos se sustantivan los adjetivos _(los buenos)_, las frases adjetivas _(los aficionados al teatro_) y las frases relativas _(el que tú sabes, esos que conoces tanto)_"_. _Sólo si se prescinde por completo de un sustantivo o un adjetivo, el demostrativo adquiere función de pronombre.


----------



## ManPaisa

MarieSuzanne said:


> Yo creo que es al revés. Como dice Gili Gaya, "Con el artículo o con demostrativos se sustantivan los adjetivos _(los buenos)_, las frases adjetivas _(los aficionados al teatro_) y las frases relativas _(el que tú sabes, esos que conoces tanto)_"_. _Sólo si se prescinde por completo de un sustantivo o un adjetivo, el demostrativo adquiere función de pronombre.



Gracias.   Es bueno saberlo.


----------



## Calambur

MarieSuzanne said:


> Sólo si se prescinde por completo de un sustantivo o un adjetivo, el demostrativo adquiere función de pronombre.


Muchas gracias, MarieSuzanne. Es muy buena tu síntesis (me la guardaré).


----------



## MarieSuzanne

De nada, Calambur. Me alegro de haberte sido de ayuda.


----------



## Pinairun

*-Esta* palabra va con mayúscula en *ese* caso*,* pero no en *aquel*.
-*Esta* palabra va con mayúscula en *ese* caso*,* pero no en *aquel* otro. 
-*Esta* palabra va con mayúscula en *ese* caso*,* pero no en *aquel* otro caso. 

Y de paso:
…palabras de *esas* *que* a veces se escriben con mayúscula…

Para mí que sobraba la tilde, pero faltaban las comas.

Saludos


----------



## Calambur

Pinairun said:


> Para mí que sobraba la tilde, pero faltaban las comas.


Humm... no sé, yo siento que, en algunos casos, la coma antes de _pero_ entorpece el discurso. Tal vez hay una regla, que no me estaría de más conocer, pero pretender que la aplique ya es otra cosa, vamos... ¡que me he declarado insurgente!


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Bueno, la coma antes del "pero" no es obligatoria. Simplemente es recomendable cuando ambos períodos son un poco largos. Cuando son breves no es necesaria.


----------



## ManPaisa

*Pinairun *escribió:


> Para mí que sobraba la tilde...


 
La instrucciones decían:  "según el criterio de no buscar si hay o no hay anfibología"

Si no se busca eso, pues se sigue la norma de tildar  los pronombres y no los adjetivos.


----------



## Jellby

Calambur said:


> …palabras de *esas* *que* a veces se escriben con mayúscula…



Durante mucho tiempo he pensado que esos casos eran pronombres, de hecho a mí me sale tónica la palabra, pero desde que me fijo, veo que en en general, en las publicaciones que acentúan los pronombres sistemáticamente, los casos en que este/ese/aquel van seguidos de "que" no se acentúan.

Y la verdad, me sigue pareciendo contraintuitivo:

Me gustan esos caballos que corren  
Me gustan ésos que corren  (pero ¿por qué no "esos caballos" = "ésos"?)


----------



## MarieSuzanne

Jellby said:


> Me gustan ésos que corren  (pero ¿por qué no "esos caballos" = "ésos"?)



Porque lo primero que se sustantiva es el adjetivo o la frase adjetiva, no el demostrativo.


----------



## Aviador

Jellby said:


> "Solamente" nunca ha llevado acento. Es un adverbio construido según la norma general: adjetivo femenino + mente, y *éstos* *sólo* llevan acento cuando el adjetivo lo lleva ("sola" nunca lleva acento).



Tienes toda la razón, Jellby. Aunque conozco la regla, siempre me confundo con _únicamente_ .
Ya lo escribí cien veces.

Saludos.


----------



## Pinairun

MarieSuzanne said:


> Bueno, la coma antes del "pero" no es obligatoria. Simplemente es recomendable cuando ambos períodos son un poco largos. Cuando son breves no es necesaria.





> *Coma. 1.2.8 a) *Ante oraciones coordinadas adversativas introducidas por _pero, mas, aunque, sino (que):_ _Hazlo si quieres, pero luego no digas que no te lo advertí._





> *Punto y coma. 3 c) *Se escribe punto y coma delante de conectores de sentido adversativo, concesivo o consecutivo, como _pero, mas, aunque, sin embargo, por tanto, por consiguiente,_ etc., cuando las oraciones que encabezan tienen cierta longitud: _Los jugadores se entrenaron intensamente durante todo el mes; sin embargo, los resultados no fueron los que el entrenador esperaba._
> Si el período encabezado por la conjunción es corto, se usa la coma; y si tiene una extensión considerable, es mejor utilizar el punto y seguido:
> _Vendrá, pero tarde_.


----------



## Pinairun

ManPaisa said:


> *Pinairun *escribió:
> 
> 
> La instrucciones decían: "según el criterio de no buscar si hay o no hay anfibología"
> 
> Si no se busca eso, pues se sigue la norma de tildar los pronombres y no los adjetivos.


 
Yo no busco si hay o no hay anfibología, no lo necesito. Lo sé en el mismo instante en que pienso o leo la palabra. Como cuando pienso en "mano".
Debo tener el chip descolocado.


----------



## XiaoRoel

Evidentemente, sigo usando las tildes diacríticas. ¡Menuda majadería de la Irreal! Cuando algo funciona a las mil maravillas, pues se deja como está y ¡santas pascuas!


----------



## MarieSuzanne

XiaoRoel said:


> Evidentemente, sigo usando las tildes diacríticas. ¡Menuda majadería de la Irreal! Cuando algo funciona a las mil maravillas, pues se deja como está y ¡santas pascuas!



¡Así se dice!


----------



## Aviador

Por lo menos, la acertada, aunque extemporánea, recriminación de Hual sobre un yerro ortográfico mío que me avergüenza sirvió para revivir un hilo en el que algunos expresamos nuestro desacuerdo con esta nueva regla de la RAE.
Reafirmo lo que expresé en mi mensaje #11 (excepto lo del _sólamente_) y seguiré escribiendo _sólo_ cuando es adverbio.

Saludos.


----------



## Leteo

Cuando leemos, las palabras nos suenan interiormente. La falta de tilde en un pronombre demostrativo ¿no disminuiría la fuerza de un texto?


----------



## jrbarajast

Lexinauta said:


> Eso, eso... Yo también digo lo mismo: una forma de _blanquear _todas las faltas de ortografía cometidas por ignorancia.


 
Definitivamente yo comparto la opinión


----------



## Guillermogustavo

> Me gustan esos caballos que corren
> Me gustan ésos que corren  (pero ¿por qué no "esos caballos" = "ésos"?)


 
Estoy de acuerdo contigo, Jellby. En la segunda oración, _ésos_ es pronombre, y debe llevar tilde.


----------



## elnickestalibre

Buenas tardes,

¿Alguien sabe si al final los pronombres demostrativos pierden definitivamente la tilde o si lo han dejado como estaba que es optativa?

Gracias.


----------



## chamyto

Me parece que lo han dejado a gusto de cada uno , aunque la RAE prefiere no tildarlos ( cosa que yo no comparto en absoluto , si el demostrativo es un pronombre ) .


----------



## elnickestalibre

Bien, yo prefiero también no tildarlos.

Gracias.


----------



## Leteo

Yo prefiero tildarlos. Insisto en que, al leérselos con tilde, ayuda a la expresividad de algunas declaraciones: "Ésos son los cielos que siempre soñé contemplar."


----------



## elnickestalibre

Es una palabra llana terminada en ese, que como todas no se debe tildar y por tanto al leer se toma la misma pronunciación con y sin tilde, la tilde en estos casos es una simple marca para romper ambigüedad con el determinante si la hubiera, y el único caso, por tanto, lógico donde podría aparecer, y aun así tampoco me parece oportuno porque el contexto aclara en la mayoría de casos esas posibles ambigüedades.

Pero, en fin, para gustos los colores, si alguien necesita poner una tilde que no desempeña sentido alguno pues es libre de ponerla. Yo en este sentido estoy a favor de la academia.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Me gustan ésos que corren*: _*me *_(OI) _*gustan *_(núcleo verbal intransitivo) _*ésos que corren *_(SUJ) sintagma nominal sujeto, _ésos _(núcleo sustantivo) _que corren _[oración adjetiva, adyacente de _ésos_: que (SUJ) corren (núcleo verbal intransitivo)]).
El carácter substantivo de *ésos*, y por ende la tilde, es claro


----------

